# Ideas for small second hiding place



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

My fish tank (5G Hawkeye) has live plants and a castle ruin. I'd like to get another small hiding spot to put in the front. A clay pot won't really match the castle ruins. I don't have a ton of space. Any ideas?

Okay, a pic would better explain this. See front left. That's where I want something.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks. No, I love the theme in there so I don't want to go cartoony. Much as I'd love the terra cotta pot look, my son (almost 7 years old) wanted a castle and I like the ruins so we went with this look.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a small ornament in all of my girls homes that is supposed to be a "broken urn" so it has holes in it, they all love it and hide in it, and its super easy to stick an anubia or java fern in it. It is quite tiny, and maybe $2, but they all seem to like it alot even though its so little and simple


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

maybe a bridge? something like this?


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.fish.com/item/aquatic-edge-arch-bridge/790027/
This would be nice...it matches the color of the castle.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think you have much space to put anything big. maybe more big leaf plants? bettas like to rest on leaves


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

no suggestions sorry, but I just wanted to say I love the ruined castle


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the ruined castle, too - and I have that bridge in my 5 gal. My betta, Brooke, absolutely loves that bridge. It's her favorite hiding place - just a perfect size for a betta to hide under. I have it flush against the tank so I can easily see her under it and she only has access one way.

Great job on your tank decor, BTW!


----------

